# $100 180gallon tank project is almost ready for fish



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought this 180 gallon acrylic aquarium with built-in overflow off craigslist for $100 a few months back. The tank was HEAVILY scratched and in poor shape. I have never been afraid of some hard work so i bought the tank home and began the sanding and buffing process to remove the guages. I wish I had taken some before pics of the acrylic. It looked like a child took a screwdriver to the tank and had carved pictures into the acrylic. It took awhile but I got the tank scratch free. I built a stand and hood for it and stained them mahogany. I also built a 3d background and added two canister filters and some T5 lighting. The tank is a 180 gallon TALL so the viewing area is HUGE 6ftx3ft. I had to keep the background very thin since the tank doesn't have a whole lot of depth to it like a standard 180 gallon, but I think the texture came out great. I started cycling the water tonight. Can't wait to add decorations and fish.

It is amazing how small it makes my 90 gallon tank look!!!










Here is a pic of the background...


----------



## Cristina9 (Sep 1, 2011)

nice post~~


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

I do like the texture of your background. How deep (wide) is your 180 gallon? I hope the floor is concrete or supported really well. Lol. Your tank looks really nice. :thumb: your going to need a ladder and a scraper with an arm to get any algae off the lower sides of your tank though... That sure does look tall next to your 90


----------



## dillon0990 (Jun 11, 2011)

whats the stock list gonna be


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

is that a 5' tank? it looks alot taller the traditional 24"H 180 gallon so i assume its less in length :-?


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

the tank is 72" Long x 36" Tall x 16" Wide


----------



## Fishoreel (Aug 25, 2011)

That is one nice looking tank you have :thumb: 
I'm still looking for mine on cl, lol.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice looking tank! Looks like the kids like it too :lol:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome job. What were you thinking of stocking?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

What a showpiece! Awesome job on removing those scratches too. Can't wait to see what you stock it with.


----------



## -M- (Sep 15, 2011)

any before and after pictures?


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry no before pics.

However, the aquarium is finally done and the fish went in today. It is a mixed african tank. These fish had been living together in my 90 gallon tank for quite some time and for the most part have been doing great together even though there are over 40 different subspecies of africans in there.

Here is a short video of the completed tank. Near the end of video is a couple quick shots of my 90 gallon undergoing a transformation into a shell dweller tank. No fish in that one yet....

Here is the video....


----------



## Sand Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Amazing job on the 180! That is a lot of rock! And the shllies are going to be in heaven in that 90!


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome tank, how did you do the background?

You may have to toss a child in there to clean it. lol


----------



## ParadoX19 (Sep 22, 2011)

very nicely done, best tank *** seen so far :thumb: 
i may have to do the same thing.. i might need to buy a house to go around the tank first though


----------



## dillon0990 (Jun 11, 2011)

your tanks are amazing!! great rock work. i always hated flat rock like slate but you might have just changed my mind =D>


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow I love your tank thats what I want to get next


----------



## Bradyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow! Very nice tank, those tall ones are a pain to clean though!


----------



## jsttryn (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful set up there you got! And that shell dweller tank looks really awesome too! Looking forward to seeing that one complete also.

Is that a yoyo loach in your 180 gallon tank? How is it doing with all the cichlids? The reason I'm asking is cause I have one and I am currently converting the tank he is in into my first African Cichlid tank and my kids really want me to keep him. If there is a chance he will get along well, I'd love to keep him.


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.

Yes that is a yoyo loach in with my cichlids. He does fine with the cichlids. At times he annoys the cichlids and chases a few around but nothing they can't handle. The cichlids for the most part just ignore him. Every once in awhile he will nip at a cichlid which turns around and gives it right back to him. It can be amusing to watch and I have had no problems with him in there.


----------

